# Alright I finally took some pictures



## pepperi27 (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is my soap gift set







Smoke and Odor Eliminator which really takes out odors no masking at all LOL





Mens body spray





Mens peppy foot balm My bf loves this





Dry skin shave soap





2oz jar lotion





Foaming bath oil





Womens body spray


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 7, 2007)

That is quite a specialized product line! You definately know what you want to do & where you want to go with it!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ooh, very nice!  Hopefully you will get lots of Christmas sales with that gift set!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you guys I have four more gift sets but I didn't want anyone to think I was trying to advertise LOL.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 8, 2007)

That is awsome! You have a ton of talent!!!

Good job!!


----------



## edco76 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you guys you are too sweet!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, awesome!!! Good luck in selling tons of it for Christmas! :wink:


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

Great original product ideas!


----------

